# BJJ rash guard



## Alfriley

I am looking for a best bjj rash guard for myself and some Christmas gifts for children. Can any of you tell me which sites you shop from and which brands do you prefer?
I suppose that for the quality they are almost all the same, so there are more designs that get my attention, I'm wrong, please let me know.

So far, Scramble and Tatami seem to have the best ones that suit my taste, but I'm looking for other good options.

I have this in my cart, a favorite that I have sent so far and it costs about $60.


----------



## Voiceless

I prefer unprinted rashguards:

https://www.weteffect.com/Mens-Womens-Rash-Guards-UV-Sun-Protection-Swim-Shirts-UPF50.aspx

http://www.dolsey.com/rashguardscom


----------



## Brad J Herman

i sell simple rashguards and would love some new fresh ideas i feel like i have a simmilar taste you any ideas for me design wise? thanks


----------



## nogibjjgear

Alfriley said:


> I am looking for a best bjj rash guard for myself and some Christmas gifts for children. Can any of you tell me which sites you shop from and which brands do you prefer?
> I suppose that for the quality they are almost all the same, so there are more designs that get my attention, I'm wrong, please let me know.
> 
> So far, Scramble and Tatami seem to have the best ones that suit my taste, but I'm looking for other good options.
> 
> I have this in my cart, a favorite that I have sent so far and it costs about $60.


I shop from nogibjjgear and loving it. Quality is always good and prices are reasonable.


----------



## timothysmith9

Tatami fightwear sells mostly printed rash guards. But if you are looking for unprinted and affordable rash guards then you should check from Amazon or eBay. I recently bought a rash guard from Elite Sports for just $22.


----------

